# Foundations of Sinmoo Hapkido video blog



## hkdsean (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I don't get on here much anymore, but wanted to put this up since some of you may find it interesting or relevant. I put together a video blog series for my students to cover basic principles that come up in class or at seminars. These are not rehearsed or planned out, but come up out of regular class trainings (usually at the end to wrap up). I also do not go through the curriculum or techniques specifically, but rather discuss concepts common to groups of techniques, principles that are found in the art as a whole, clarify concepts specific to Sinmoo Hapkido and why we do things a particular way that may look different than other ways, etc...

I am always open to feedback and ideas for improving this. This is designed to be a tool for my students and not a medium to teach techniques in their entirety, but give tools to apply to multiple techniques and scenarios.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TKRaXrnMp8&list=PLyuOCh9-b5WgKlwB3XDW_r34Kl9PeCX94&index=1

I look forward to hearing feedback.

Best regards,

Sean Bradley ND, EAMP
Washington Sinmoo Hapkido
www.washingtonhapkido.com


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice explanation of the principle and some common mistakes people make while applying joint manipulation of the wrist. 

P.S. I caught your Hapkido live hand detail while you were doing the demo.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 1, 2014)

Cool!


----------

